# How to promote artwork efficiently?



## Red-IzaK (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys, I need your help 

I was working in gamdev for about 2 years but I think It's not for me ;/ I feel happiness mostly while working on my private fantasy/furry stuff for myself and my clients.

I have decided to have my own businesses as soon as possible. I'd like to live from doing commissions/sending prints only.

My question is-how to efficiently promote my art? Here's my FA page Userpage of red-izak -- Fur Affinity [dot] net As you can see I draw quite elaborated pictures with backgrounds.

I know about FA banner, some reddit forums and so on. What are the other ways to become a successful furry artists?


----------



## darien (Sep 15, 2016)

There's a thread about this over here: forums.furaffinity.net: How to promote yourself?
that has some good suggestions.

Your art is gorgeous and your following is well earned, but I think you can still grow it quite a bit further. How active and engaging you are may play a role in how quickly you can grow. To spite your talent however, this is no guarantee that this will suffice as your sole source of income- often times artists who take commissions as their primary source of income also have to supplement their income from commissions with a part-time job, this is especially true in the winter season when holidays come about, or when unexpected expenses arise. While I certainly think you have the talent to make it a full-time job, You may wish to do some more simple pieces so that you can offer a broader range of commissions and prices. Someone that loves your art but can't afford your wonderfully detailed paintings- might be able to afford a simple sketch, lineart, flat shaded, or cell-shaded piece. Doing some of those and filling out your commissions tab on FA, creating a pricelist, etc. will help.


----------



## Red-IzaK (Sep 15, 2016)

darien said:


> There's a thread about this over here: forums.furaffinity.net: How to promote yourself?
> that has some good suggestions.
> 
> Your art is gorgeous and your following is well earned, but I think you can still grow it quite a bit further. How active and engaging you are may play a role in how quickly you can grow. To spite your talent however, this is no guarantee that this will suffice as your sole source of income- often times artists who take commissions as their primary source of income also have to supplement their income from commissions with a part-time job, this is especially true in the winter season when holidays come about, or when unexpected expenses arise. While I certainly think you have the talent to make it a full-time job, You may wish to do some more simple pieces so that you can offer a broader range of commissions and prices. Someone that loves your art but can't afford your wonderfully detailed paintings- might be able to afford a simple sketch, lineart, flat shaded, or cell-shaded piece. Doing some of those and filling out your commissions tab on FA, creating a pricelist, etc. will help.



Oh my, thanks for liking my artwork and also for the link. I'm new to forums and this will definitely help. Thanks for the other suggestions though!


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

Heeeeey RedIzak! How you been? 

If you'd like to do commission work like commercial work through clients/ companies, conventions are a fantastic place to get your name out there and get some steady work in- That being said you're gonna have to constantly scrounge for new opportunities, talk with new people, find job listings, etc. 

But if you'd like to do it more through private commissions, i guess start by opening up for them and interacting with your community. Having your artwork on social media sites is good, I hear instagram is great for art (hypothetically) start a facebook page, pester friends to like it, etc. You have to get real visible real fast, and it's really just a time sink to get that stability back. Good luck!


----------

